

Facebook Apologizes for Pain Caused by ‘Year in Review’ Posts - alayne
http://time.com/3647800/facebook-apologizes-year-review-post-pain/

======
mholt
It's probably tough to be the company that billions of people use (no sympathy
though). I can see at least two valid responses:

1\. If you don't like it, you don't have to look at it.

2\. Facebook could have made this opt-in: "Hey, would you like to see some of
your most trending moments from this year?"

All this until we get really good at sentiment analysis. I think, too, that
Facebook users need to realize that Facebook is _going_ to find ways to use
their content. If you upload those memories, they can bring them back to you.

(IMO, it's more of a win to consume on Facebook rather than produce.)

